# Who has used Low frequency Transducers?



## The-Biz (Feb 1, 2015)

HI
I'm wondering who out there has used low frequency transducers (Bass shakers) in their home theatre?

Although my sub seems to do the trick in my room. I picked up some transducers on sale ($20 bucks each new & working ) but I don't know if the effort = the gains/sensations?

Cheers


----------



## ureka (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm currently using Dayton Audio transducers. Setup correctly they do add a different dimension to low frequency(as long as the movie has low frequency sounds!)


----------



## Sabby (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree with ureka that set up properly they add to movies. For music they are not very good. If you have the bass shakers and an old amplifier you should give it a try and see what you think.

I have Aura shakers and use low pass FMods in line with the from the subwoofer out to limit any higher frequencies getting to the bass shakers.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a set of Buttkickers mounted to my riser and I love them. I have to agree though if you set them to be too aggressive they just become annoying. Also if you use a receiver with EQ like Audyssey I would shut them off when you run it.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I have some of the large original Buttkickers and I think they're fantastic for big action movies and can really add a new dimension. They do take some level tweaking to get set between "overbearing" and "where are they?" but I am really happy with mine. Set them up so you can flip them on or off when you want them, and enjoy!


----------



## bigsausagepizza (Feb 11, 2015)

I've been interested in using bass shakers for a chair I use while playing video games. I think it would be great for explosions, gunshots, and rumbling cars. The only issue I have is I don't know how big of a unit I need. I would be mounting it to an IKEA Poang chair, it has a flexible wood frame and a crossbar right under the seat, so I think it would work great. I would hope to power it with as small/cheap of an amp as possible, maybe a cheap class T amp. Does anyone have suggestions for units that would work for this?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

bigsausagepizza said:


> I've been interested in using bass shakers for a chair I use while playing video games. I think it would be great for explosions, gunshots, and rumbling cars. The only issue I have is I don't know how big of a unit I need. I would be mounting it to an IKEA Poang chair, it has a flexible wood frame and a crossbar right under the seat, so I think it would work great. I would hope to power it with as small/cheap of an amp as possible, maybe a cheap class T amp. Does anyone have suggestions for units that would work for this?


The smallest one they make....... I have never seen one attached directly under the seat of such a light chair


----------



## bigsausagepizza (Feb 11, 2015)

Andre said:


> The smallest one they make....... I have never seen one attached directly under the seat of such a light chair


Awesome, I should be able to throw something together real cheap then. It should be small enough that with the cords tied up you won't even notice it under the chair! Thanks.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

If its uncomfortable (which it may be) you might want to put it on the back instead of the bottom. So try to figure out a clamp where you can move it around to find the best spot


----------



## bigsausagepizza (Feb 11, 2015)

Andre said:


> If its uncomfortable (which it may be) you might want to put it on the back instead of the bottom. So try to figure out a clamp where you can move it around to find the best spot


That shouldn't be a problem. I'm thinking of a pair of Dayton TT25-8 running on a Lepai 2020a+ (with 5A power supply). Should be able to do the whole thing for around $50.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Not sure what you're using it for. That's an air pressure sensor. It senses air pressure in a closed system and produces a low current signal normally between 4 to 20 ma to be read and used by industrial control systems. I have no idea how you would or could use it in audio.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think what he meant to say is I am a spammer and you should ban me. :rolleyesno:


----------

